# Frosch oder Molch Laich ?!



## teichibald (16. Aug. 2010)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

wollte mal fragen ob man Frosch oder/und Molch Laich irgendwo kaufen kann. 

Ich weiß das die eigentlich von alleine kommen, aber dank des neubaugebietes rechne ich eher weniger damit.
Habe mit einem Nachbarn gesprochen der das selbe meinte, früher wären __ Frösche bei ihm gewesen nun leider nicht mehr.

Da man die ja nicht einfach aus der Natur entnehmen darf wollte ich mal fragen ob es Züchter gibt bei dem man sie kaufen kann. 

MfG

teichibald


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frosch oder Molch Laich ?!*

Hallo teichibald,

es gibt sicherlich Züchter, bei denen du erwachsene Tiere kaufen kannst - nur, Du darfst sie nicht aussetzen. Es macht auch keinen Sinn, wenn es ihnen nicht gefällt, wandern sie ab, was ihren Tod bedeuten kann.

Abwarten, ob es welche in der Gegend gibt und ob Ihnen Dein Teich gefällt, ist die einzige Möglichkeit.

So ein Neubaugebiet bedeutet erstmal Unruhe - aber wenn das Drumherum für Amphibien attraktiv ist, werden sie es früher oder später auch wieder zurückerobern. Ein bisschen Geduld muss halt sein.


----------



## teichibald (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frosch oder Molch Laich ?!*

hy Blumenelse,

Ja das hab ich schon gesehen das man __ Molche und __ Frösche kaufen kann, aber wie du schon sagtest wandern die warscheinlich wieder ab, daher die Frage nach Laich, das sie sozusagen bei uns ihre Kinderstube hätten. 

Naja müssen wir halt hoffen das sich mal welche hierher verirren.

MfG

teichibald


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Frosch oder Molch Laich ?!*

Hallo Teichbald,

meine Name ist übrigens Christine 

Für Laich gilt fast alles oben geschriebene genauso - nur das der jetzt eh nicht zu haben wäre und so empfindlich ist, dass er den Transport wohl kaum übersteht.

Aber Deine Chancen stehen doch gut, wenn es in der Gegend schon mal __ Frösche gab. Es sei denn, das Neubaugebiet hat ihren Lebensraum total vernichtet 

Von Vorteil ist immer der Verzicht auf gefrässige Laichräuber (Fische). Obwohl manche Amphibien auch so verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Quartier sind, dass sie mit eigentlich ungeeigneten Gewässern vorlieb nehmen. Wenn Dein Teich dann auch noch üppig bepflanzt ist auch auch Dein Garten nicht wie Arlington aussieht, dann stehen die Chancen gut.


----------

